# EC-1118 and High Temperatures



## Nietz (Jun 24, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't find anything. I have a skeeter pee going with a heating belt. Checked it yesterday and it was sitting at 80 Degrees @ 1.072 (from a starting SG of 1.085). I check it again today and it is at 92 Degrees @ 1.032

92 Degrees!! 

I have unplugged the heating belt, I'm just wondering what to expect. Will I have some really bad off flavors? Have I completely ruined this batch?

I appreciate any help or tips

Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Jun 24, 2012)

Nietz, a lot of the heat is from the fermentation itself which raises the temperature. I don't think you have a problem and it sounds like the fermentation is continuing at a good pace. Where are you located that you felt you needed a heating belt? As long as the wine was in the 72-78 F range, it would have been fine. I would let it ferment to dry (SG 0.992 or so) and then stabilize and back-sweeten with simple syrup or a fruit juice of your preference.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2012)

I was also wondering why your using a heat belt now. I ferment most of my wine with no belt in 64-68* basement. I will use the belt for some of the red's in the winter time.


----------



## keena (Jun 24, 2012)

At 80 degrees you should be perfectly fine without the belt buddy. I also ferment at 68° with all my wines in a basement. They seem to go just fine.


----------



## Nietz (Jun 24, 2012)

My fermentation area without a heating belt is normally around 65 all day. Everything I read about fermenting lemon juice said keep it between 70 & 80. So I had a heating belt on it and it kept it at a rock solid 76 until fermentation started. Then it just started to heat up.

Next time should I try pitching at 65?


----------



## phat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nietz said:


> My fermentation area without a heating belt is normally around 65 all day. Everything I read about fermenting lemon juice said keep it between 70 & 80. So I had a heating belt on it and it kept it at a rock solid 76 until fermentation started. Then it just started to heat up.
> 
> Next time should I try pitching at 65?



I doubt you'll have any trouble with that yeast as long as it is still going. 

I'm different from most, my fermentaiton area and my cellar are both in my basement. I don't use heating belts because my fermentation room is also where I run my computer servers - the waste heat from the computers manages to keep the temperatures in the 75-80 range (I think... what's 26 C in that silly scale you southerners use...) year round, and so I do my fermentations there. I've never had problems with the yeast at that temperature - everything I've heard in fact tells me it likes it. 

I don't store or age my wine there, that goes in my cold room which stays nice and cool year round. 

While the 90's is a bit warm, I'm sure for a short period you'll be just fine.


----------



## Nietz (Jun 25, 2012)

This is my first time making this particular version, so I'll have to brew another batch to actually compare for off flavors. I kind of like problems like that.


----------



## robie (Jun 25, 2012)

When I use EC-1118, I use the heat belt to get the temperature up to around 72F. Once fermentation starts, I turn off the belt. After several days, when fermentation slows enough that the temperature goes back below 72F, I plug the belt in again to finish off secondary fermentation.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 26, 2012)

You may be OK, but I'd keep a nose on it. High temps can stress your yeast even if it doesn't kill it. Stressed yeast can produce some off flavors, off smells, and are more likely to produce fusel alcohols. Make sure to provide your yeast with some oxygen while fermenting. At the first sign of a sulfur-dioxide smell (rotten egg), provide extra oxygen and venting; splash racking is recommended if possible.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> You may be OK, but I'd keep a nose on it. High temps can stress your yeast even if it doesn't kill it. Stressed yeast can produce some off flavors, off smells, and are more likely to produce fusel alcohols. Make sure to provide your yeast with some oxygen while fermenting. At the first sign of a sulfur-dioxide smell (rotten egg), provide extra oxygen and venting; splash racking is recommended if possible.


What he said *8*


----------

